# 64 impala family jewel



## konig209 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey guys the name is carlos i live in modesto ca.
So i just outa nowhere got the urge to know more of this car. Yes its been brought up a million times. Well to let you guys know dave from daves hydroulics is my uncle my moms cousin. He is in federal prison for a long time please dont ask why....its drug related is all i know plus a lil something else i dont want to mention family related ok so please respect that please.










that was the car he built. Ive heard it looks like shit. Hurts me to hear that. But sht happen i guess.

Ice cube did rent it from my uncle while it was still his.

I have pics of my uncle with the car and when he was putting it together. I will beg my aunt to let me scan them. Will fill you guys with more stories and history of the car as i find it. Why it was built and what was his insperation. Im going to try to find my uncles location to see if i can meet him and ask him about it


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

Repost. Everyone here probably knows more about the car than you. This topic has been posted a dozen times.


Feel free to ask us any questions you may have...


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

And I'm sure Crawling64 will stop by and tell you some specifics. If it involves a lowrider that was merely sat in by a black man, he has a bio on the subject. It's very interesting, so please pay close attention.


----------



## konig209 (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks i appreciate it....but who has pics of it before it was built while it was being built and can probably speak to its original builder? Some people might want to see and i wouldnt mind helping out to find the info.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

And lowridingmike will write up a 5 paragraph essay about how he heard something about this car from one of his corn fed cracker homies in KY. Even though it has nothing to do with the actual topic at hand....he's bored.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

konig209 said:


> Thanks i appreciate it....but who has pics of it before it was built while it was being built and can probably speak to its original builder? Some people might want to see and i wouldnt mind helping out to find the info.


I'm just joking around. And would honestly love to see the pics. The car was badass and definitely holds its place in lowriding history.


----------



## konig209 (Jun 13, 2012)

Also would just like to add i helped put this thing together took about 2-3 years to finish it but it was my cousins. It was on the side of a hill from where we pulled it out wih no motor or tranny. Just recently sold. But here it is.
This was a 62 belonged to my cousin.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Jack Bauer said:


> And I'm sure Crawling64 will stop by and tell you some specifics. If it involves a lowrider that was merely sat in by a black man, he has a bio on the subject. It's very interesting, so please pay close attention.





Jack Bauer said:


> And lowridingmike will write up a 5 paragraph essay about how he heard something about this car from one of his corn fed cracker homies in KY. Even though it has nothing to do with the actual topic at hand....he's bored.


BWAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

^^^ X2:roflmao:


----------



## DISTINCTIONS CC LA (Jun 5, 2012)

LETS SEE SOME PICS :shocked:


----------



## konig209 (Jun 13, 2012)

DISTINCTIONS CC LA said:


> LETS SEE SOME PICS :shocked:


Of the 64 or the 62?
Ill try to get the pics from my aunt


----------



## DISTINCTIONS CC LA (Jun 5, 2012)

konig209 said:


> Of the 64 or the 62?
> Ill try to get the pics from my aunt


the family jewel 64, anyone know the current owner of it?


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

this car ended up on ebay a pawn shop in Detroit had it, I can't remember what it sold for but six1rag probably remembers he was the one on here who found it.


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

Scan those pics. :run:


----------



## konig209 (Jun 13, 2012)

Ill try one of these days.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

I searched, it sold for $17k in 2009. No hydraulics, still had the battery racks in the trunk, was on 20's, still had that monster speakerbox in the backseat, and the interior was done in tan.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> this car ended up on ebay a pawn shop in Detroit had it, I can't remember what it sold for but six1rag probably remembers he was the one on here who found it.


Imagine if it was on hardcore pawn


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> BWAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


X3 :roflmao:


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

konig209 said:


> Also would just like to add i helped put this thing together took about 2-3 years to finish it but it was my cousins. It was on the side of a hill from where we pulled it out wih no motor or tranny. Just recently sold. But here it is.
> This was a 62 belonged to my cousin.


Better question yet, why does that RV have a huge ladder hanging off it's side????


----------



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> I searched, it sold for $17k in 2009. No hydraulics, still had the battery racks in the trunk, was on 20's, still had that monster speakerbox in the backseat, and the interior was done in tan.


20's on an old Impala? I think I just threw up in my mouth...


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> this car ended up on ebay a pawn shop in Detroit had it, I can't remember what it sold for but six1rag probably remembers he was the one on here who found it.



Lol it was at a pawn shop here! It was looking RUFF


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

I posted pics in another topic of how it looked at the pawn shop.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

NFA Fabrication said:


> 20's on an old Impala? I think I just threw up in my mouth...


HOPEFULLY 5.20s


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

187PURE said:


> HOPEFULLY 5.20s


Nope. 20" faded gold spokes.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

SIX1RAG said:


> Nope. 20" faded gold spokes.


OH YEAH, I REMEMBER NOW.. CAR LOOKED LIKE SHIT


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

then do not post it up :tears:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

Jack Bauer said:


> And I'm sure Crawling64 will stop by and tell you some specifics. If it involves a lowrider that was merely sat in by a black man, he has a bio on the subject. It's very interesting, so please pay close attention.





Jack Bauer said:


> And lowridingmike will write up a 5 paragraph essay about how he heard something about this car from one of his corn fed cracker homies in KY. Even though it has nothing to do with the actual topic at hand....he's bored.


LOL neither of them even attempted to post in here :nicoderm:

ayyee like im gonna let some ching chang from ga and some fool from ky and another fool from pa, another one from nc kick knowledge on la lowriding and la politics


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> LOL neither of them even attempted to post in here :nicoderm:
> 
> ayyee like im gonna let some ching chang from ga and some fool from ky and another fool from pa, another one from nc kick knowledge on la lowriding and la politics


Orale holmes.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Here it is when I last saw it at the pawn shop in Detroit


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

SIX1RAG said:


> Here it is when I last saw it at the pawn shop in Detroit


ayyee that sold for 17k

http://media.collectorcarpricetracker.com/auction_data/2009/4/9/280328421008/280328421008.pdf


----------



## DISTINCTIONS CC LA (Jun 5, 2012)

ANybody know who owns it now??????


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

SIX1RAG said:


> Here it is when I last saw it at the pawn shop in Detroit


One of us needs to buy it and restore it to it's former glory. That's sad looking. I knew Dave Marquez back in the 90's when he had his shop here in Sacramento on Elder Creek. He had already sold the car.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> ayyee that sold for 17k
> 
> http://media.collectorcarpricetracker.com/auction_data/2009/4/9/280328421008/280328421008.pdf


How did u find that link?


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

SIX1RAG said:


> How did u find that link?


:nicoderm:

not hard holmes


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

when a mayate farts all over the seats the price goes up


----------



## el jr (Apr 12, 2011)

Damn, sorry about your uncle homie. It's sad the car ended up the way it did but somehow, that's how a lot of famous old school lowriders end up. Hopefully whoever owns it now is a lowrider who knows what he has and appreciates it and is trying to restore it. It'd be even more sad if the car ended up as a hot rod or was bought to restore to original "one day" and then left to rot to shit or be crushed. Im sure there is a lot of dudes on here that really would be interested in the history of the car and in seeing pics of it from back in the day so if you can keep us informed of what you find or wanna share feel free to dude.


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWfbGGZE07M


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

Charger_on_22's said:


> One of us needs to buy it and restore it to it's former glory. That's sad looking. I knew Dave Marquez back in the 90's when he had his shop here in Sacramento on Elder Creek. He had already sold the car.


Different Dave....Dave wasn't the one that had this car....Dave was into hopping ....I remember going to that shop to pick up his 63 in 97 to take it to Chicago lrm event to hop it along with chingon 64 and luis 63 mr boulevard ......last time I saw Dave was at lrm in 2004 ...


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## macduece (May 12, 2010)

I thought it was called never out of style.


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

SupremeAir said:


> Different Dave....Dave wasn't the one that had this car....Dave was into hopping ....I remember going to that shop to pick up his 63 in 97 to take it to Chicago lrm event to hop it along with chingon 64 and luis 63 mr boulevard ......last time I saw Dave was at lrm in 2004 ...


Really, I thought it was Dave Marquez's car.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Man, Ice Cube should pic that up and sponsor the rebuild. He can use it again in a new video/movie!


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

sixonebubble said:


> Man, Ice Cube should pic that up and sponsor the rebuild. He can use it again in a new video/movie!


His bodyguard kebo should, kebo's a real rider..


----------



## roarin20's (Apr 20, 2007)

sixonebubble said:


> Man, Ice Cube should pic that up and sponsor the rebuild. He can use it again in a new video/movie!


I agree! Ice cube or someone here should get this bad boy back before these foos do something else to it that's even more stupid. Do you guys think ice cube would be interested in taking this 64 back to L.A?


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

He should do a "today was a good day 2" n pretend he pulling it out of storage in da video... Roll it hard like he used to.


----------



## roarin20's (Apr 20, 2007)

sixonebubble said:


> He should do a "today was a good day 2" n pretend he pulling it out of storage in da video... Roll it hard like he used to.


Hell Yeah! That would be sweet! Somebody hit that foo up and let him know what tha deal is.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

anybody know the whereabouts of this rag? :dunno:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

Nice bump


----------



## EKBOOST209 (Apr 14, 2013)

chairmnofthboard said:


> Better question yet, why does that RV have a huge ladder hanging off it's side????


LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## eddie77c10 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thats a nice car homie i wanna know more about it.....


----------



## sandiegohat (May 14, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> ^^^ X2:roflmao:


Man your signature has me Rollin!


----------

